# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.09.02

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.09.02*  * PACK 4 Update:* 
 1. Added Repair IMEI feature for the following group of Qcom Hexagon smartphones:   *♦ Motorola:*
 DROID ULTRA, DROID ULTRA MAXX, MB886, Moto X, Photon Q 4G LTE, 
 RAZR HD, RAZR M, RAZR MAXX HD, Softbank 201M, XT1030, 
 XT1052, XT1053, XT1055, XT1056, XT1058, XT1060, XT1080, XT1080M,
 XT897, XT902, XT905, XT907, XT925, XT926  * ♦ ZTE:*
 Blade Apex, Blade G LTE, Grand Era LTE, Grand S Flex, Grand X LTE, 
 Megafon 4G Turbo, Mustang, Orange Novi, Overture, Radiant, Rapido LTE, 
 SFR StarXtrem, Sonata 4G, T81, T82, T83, Telstra Dave, Telstra Easy Touch 4G, 
 Telstra Frontier 4G, TMN Smart A60, Unico LTE, V9800, 
 z740, Z740G, Z932L, Z995, Z995C, Z998  *Attention – important!*
 Some firmware versions of Qcom Hexagon phones are not supported yet!
 Due to the fact that firmware version on the device can be upgraded automatically or by the user,
 we can't provide you with the simple criterion for understanding if your phone’s firmware is supported or not.  
 Thus, you can easily determine yourself if Qcom Hexagon device firmware is supported 
 by Sigma and make a decision about purchasing Pack 4.
 Please complete the following step:
 ♦ Even without activated Pack4 follow the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and start the “Get unlock codes” procedure  
 After the check has been completed and program says: 
 “Verifying ... You should activate required PACK to work with this model” – 
 this message means that your phone’s firmware version is supported by our solution.  
 Pack 4 is constantly evolving and being updated, so stay tuned!  
 Find all the details about the solution in the corresponding الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Pack1 update: 
 1. The following models added to the list of supported for servicing with Yoda method:   
 ♦ Avvio 792 (MT6572) *♦ Discovery II Mini* (MT6582) *♦ F2 MOBILE AX F35* (MT6572) *♦ ODYSSEE model s320* (MT6572) *♦ OWN S3030* (MT6582) *♦ OWN S3030D* (MT6582) *♦ Lenovo A3500-H* (MT8382) *♦ Lanix Ilium S520* (MT6572)  *♦ M4tel Ss4040* (MT6582) *♦ Мегафон Login+* (MT6582) *♦ TCT Mobile Sosh* (MT6572) *♦ QMobile Noir A10* (MT6577) *♦ ZTE Kiss ll max* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE Kis 3 Max (MT6572)* 
 2. Sigma root solution: Vodafone 985N Smart 4 Power is added  
 3. Fixed Repair IMEI feature for Vodafone 985N Smart 4 Power (MT6582)   4. Fixed some minor issues reported by our users.      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

